# Need help on Ryobi weedwacker



## msherba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello. I am hoping someone will be able to help me. I have a Ryobi 700r weedwacker where the pulley assembly broke. It has the teeth on the one side that graps onto the flywheel to start the engine. Well I ordered that but in the process the recoil spring came out and I have no idea how it goes back on. I have looked all over and can not find where it attaches to. Any information would be a huge help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Recoil spring is installed in the starter housing, the little loop on the inside end grabs onto a catch on the starter drum. The hook on the outside attaches to the housing.


----------



## msherba (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you know where the catch is on the starter drum? I can not find anywhere on the drum that the little loop connects too. The drum you are talking about is the cream color piece that the rope attaches to correct? Thanks


----------



## dje123 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just fixed mine. The spring winds in the housing that the shaft of the weedwacker comes out of. This is the plastic bell shaped housing that came off of the front of the engine. I found that it's easier to wind the spring in from the hooked outside end rather than try to wind the whole thing up and then try to hook the end in and keep all of it under control. The small end will slide into the spool by putting the spool prewound into the housing on top of the spring and gently rotating it till it drops into place. So far that has worked for me.


----------

